# Miami , FL - 4 months female



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

This DOG - ID#A1157211



I am a female, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 months old.

I have been at the shelter since May 13, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.

Miami Dade shelter 

Looks to be holding her rear paw up


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*NOTE:* I was going through the dogs on their listing trying to find the puppy that was posted and found that there is also a 7 month old Black Female GSD named Fox that was brought into this shelter on 5/12.


Does anyone have room for these babies?????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then you should probably make a seperate listing for her.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Then you should probably make a seperate listing for her.


Not sure how to do that...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

seperate listing done.

These are babies.... can someone please help them????


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a little cutie. Hope someone has room for her!!

Here she is:


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at this baby!!!! Isn't she adorable???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Send her to NH. That is along ride!! soemone help this baby.

why are they so ful at this shelter.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This baby girl is adorable...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bumping this adorable girl back up to the top. 

Can someone help her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking for anyone nearby that could go visit this baby or any of the others at this shelter.

Anyone???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

14 GSD's at this shelter?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdMania14 GSD's at this shelter?


Yes! Horrible isn't it? 

And someone mentioned that there is NO rescue in that part of FL to help with these dogs.

Very sad


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they safe? Is it no kill?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WAre they safe? Is it no kill?


No they aren't safe.







Only dogs in kill shelters are allowed in the urgent section.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my Gosh! thanks for letting me know. how sad so many.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there someone that can help get these dogs out of here?

... please?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanIs there someone that can help get these dogs out of here?
> 
> ... please?


bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

The dogs in this shelter have no local rescue to help them.

Isn't there someone who cares???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for a baby


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I just talked to the shelter. 3 people have a hold on her as well as 1 Rescue.

If none of the adoptions go through she goes to the Rescue.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: RenomanThe dogs in this shelter have no local rescue to help them.
> 
> Isn't there someone who cares???


There are all kinds of people that care just like you do, but there are just too many dogs in need to help them all. You need to have the space or foster home for the dogs, the money to care for them and any issues that might come up, etc. 

The rescues on this board are bombarded with dogs needing help, and everyone is doing all that they can. It's difficult to see the dogs in need, especially if you've seen their faces and then the dog is PTS. Fortunately, there are many, many more dogs being helped/adopted than there were just a few short years ago. But we've still got a long way to go.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

bump


----------

